# Potash - where is the Aussie industry at?



## EchoTwo (26 September 2018)

Interested in any thoughts on the AUS potash industry.

Lots seem to be said by participants but struggling to see tangible progress.

AMN leading the industry at least in value.  SO4 have not delivered on several commitments.  RWD appear in a spiral (with some of my funds stuck in there) and KLL have made what appears good progress but seems to be ignored or discounted by investors.  BCI & APC appear to be fringe players.

I thought potential for industry was BIG but is it the impossible dream?


----------



## Miner (4 August 2020)

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200721/pdf/44kq56vb1xg3mk.pdf


----------

